# Unpopular Opinions



## hobbyh (Jul 22, 2020)

What unpopular opinions do you hold and why?
I like to keep an open mind and see from different perspectives.
To break the ice, I will go first.

"When buying a horse, color is an important thing to consider."
People often say that color should be the very last thing to be considered when buying a horse. While it may not be the first thing, it should not be the very last. 
Horses with colors associated with pink skin are more likely to have health problems, such as sunburn, eye problems, and skin cancer. These problems can cause a more high-maintenance horse than one is expecting and add additional expenses. For examples: needing to frequently apply sunblock/screen and skin moisturizer, dressing the horse in sun-masks and sheets, frequently changing between stall and pasture, paying for skin surgery, et cetera. Those living in sunny locations must understand the added responsibility of owning a pink-skinned horse. 
Horses with frame-overo can produce foals with lethal white. If one plans to breed, one must test for the gene.

Who is next?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Horses rarely need a blanket/rug in winter. Some that are not acclimated do, or ones that never grow a winter coat, but most are fine with NO covering, up to some really cold temps, too.


----------



## hobbyh (Jul 22, 2020)

tinyliny said:


> Horses rarely need a blanket/rug in winter. Some that are not acclimated do, or ones that never grow a winter coat, but most are fine with NO covering, up to some really cold temps, too.


As a continuation:

"You are making your horse a "hard-keeper."
While some horses are genuinely hard-keepers, I have heard people call their underweight-although-fed-twelve-pounds-of-sweet-feed-daily horse a hard-keeper. As it turns out, once the horse is fed free-choice, good quality grass and hay, they are not a genuine hard-keeper.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

To the no blanketing, much depends on the weather. Any stock will take sub zero temperatures but driving wind and rain will chill them to the marrow. 

We have been getting very wet winters in the U.K. for several years. I have had horses standing with their tails to the weather, heads down and hunched backs shivering a weeks worth of grub off in a couple of hours. 

They are somcold that they do not want to move from where they are standing even for hay and feed. Blanket them and they are fine.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, to the no blanketing, I have found it necessary to blanket my 21 yr old gelding. He hates the cold. He does grow a good coat, but coughs when it gets very cold (and it gets VERY cold here). So yeah, one thing I've learned about horses is that just when you think there's a hard and fast rule, a horse comes along and forces you to reconsider that. 

One opinion I have that seems unpopular, at least around my parts, is that I don't believe you need to make a horse fear you. I personally get much more out of my relationship with my horses by spending a lot of time bonding with them, rather than teaching them that I'm the boss. I've tried a lot of different approaches, and while I do not allow my horses to have dangerous behaviors, I do spend a lot more time just bonding with them, playing, rubbing, and just hanging out rather than making them do my bidding. It might not be the way to win the most ribbons, but it makes me happier, and my horses too.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

"Mother Nature and Father Time heals most things."

Too many people want to try the latest gadget they've seen advertised. Or jump to injections. Or start pestering their vet for stem cell therapy (sometimes even before they have a diagnosis!). Or heard about blistering from someone and want it for the slightest sprain.

Often if we let nature and time work with a horse's ability to heal, the horse has a great outcome.

All the above is why I only take referrals on horses whose owners I know, who are working with veterinarians I know.


----------



## hobbyh (Jul 22, 2020)

"If a horse is only sound when shod/booted, then the horse is not sound."
I understand that shoes/boots can be helpful, but if your horse must wear shoes/boots from birth to death or otherwise will be lame, then the horse is not sound. I am not talking about horses that are uncomfortable on uneven, hard ground; I am talking about horses that are lame without shoes/boots on flat, soft ground (like a sand arena). I am cautious of those who say, "My horse is perfectly sound, but..."


----------



## hobbyh (Jul 22, 2020)

"Your horse does not need to be clipped."
Clipping is a good consideration if you have a horse with cushings, very badly neglected coat ("makeover"), not properly acclimated to the weather, or if you ride hard in the winter. Otherwise, your horse does not need to be clipped. 
Unless the horse grows a thick winter coat and the winter is very mild, most backyard riders do not need to clip their horse. For very hard-working horses, clipping may be a good idea, but riding a couple of times per week is not "hard-working."
Most healthy horses with a proper summer coat do not need to be clipped simply because it is summer; they do a very good job self-regulating and do not need our "help."


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

"Some horses just need to be twitched/sedated/pained in order to be clipped/bathed/farrier/etc."

Nope, you need to throw your clock out the window and work through whatever problem that you believe needs to be resolved with pain/sedation, with no time requirement to get results attached.

Building a relationship with a horse before forcing uncomfortable/scary things onto a horse often decreases the reaction you will get. Building a relationship + introducing the scary/uncomfortable things in a low pressure situation often has any reactions disappear. 

Any show barn I've been at or worked in, there was always chains, twitches, and melatonin available while clipping horses (experienced, regional show horses). The first time I clipped my mare, she had never seen the clippers before, but I spent time building our relationship. When the clippers came out, I just had to talk to her, and I was able to roach her mane in one go, with no fuss. Same for her first bath, no fuss, just trust in me. And when she had a deep puncture wound that required first aid treatment, she was in pain but she had trust. And all of this was done with a mare that I bought with zero leading/handling/catching ability when I started.

_Just slow down, people._


----------



## Alex Vazquez Longueira (Feb 25, 2020)

I couldn't gree more with you


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Keeping horses in a stall for most of the day doesn't make them safer or happier in most situations. Usually, the opposite is true.

I was reminded of this today when my boss was talking about a barn fire that happened recently where horses were almost trapped inside if they weren't let out on time. On the same day a few miles away, a giant tent held up by thick metal poles began collapsing onto show ground stalls while horses were inside them during a thunder storm. My boss's horse was safely removed from the tent but then got a nasty bite wound on his face from having to share a trailer with a stranger's horse during their emergency escape.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Good-Horse-N...lor&qid=1595643465&s=books&sr=1-2&tag=mh0b-20




:smile:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Having rehabbed many injured horses I can say that if a horse has to have stall rest, they do not need to become total nut cases. 

Most of this depends on the type of stable they are stalled in. A larger stable with plenty of light and air and the ability to see what is going on and they soon settle to their changed situation. 

As for clipping, all horses that were in work during the winter were clipped fully and stabled (they did get turn out on their day off) it is nigh impossible to keep a horse fit for Fox Hunting or racing if they have a full coat. They just sweat to much, take to long to cool down and often will break out in a cold sweat hours later


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I like lots of these!

Here's my offering: not all rescue horses should be rescued. Look on the rescue websites and you'll see a lot of very old, chronically unsound, or very difficult horses. These animals use up a lot of the care, feed, and acreage that otherwise could go to usable healthy young horses. In a more practical time, they would have been put down, and quite probably turned into meat and leather and horsehair.


----------



## hobbyh (Jul 22, 2020)

"It is good for a horse to be "sour" (barn, buddy, herd, et cetera.)
Of course, it is bad if the horse is constantly fighting to get back, but otherwise, it is good. Should you become dismounted and your horse runs off (like during a big spook), you know where they will be going. If you trail ride and you get lost, drop the reins and the horse will take you back. I ride alone and my directional skills are absolutely abysmal. There is often not good cell service and no maps, so I have needed to ask my horse to take me back. My "sour" horse probably has saved me for I would be been forever lost.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Not sure how "unpopular" most of these opinions are. How about things like:

1 - There is no great value to keeping heels, hip & shoulders in a vertical line. In fact, it is often bad riding to do so. 

2 - Horses don't "round" their backs. They can't. Nor is there a 'circle of energy'.

3 - "Heels down" is grossly overrated. Same for "Toes front".

4 - Moving up to a curb bit is A) NOT moving up in pressure, and B) Useful with many nervous / bolting horses. In fact, snaffle bits are overrated and a curb bit can be gentler than a bitless bridle.

5 - Collection isn't "proper movement" for a horse. Horses know how to move better than we know how they move.

6 - Sitting trots are needlessly hard on a horse's back.

7 - It is fine for a western saddle to extend onto the loin. They pretty much ALL do.

8 - If your horse is nervous, it can help to dismount and lead them past scary things. If your horse views your dismounting as a reward, then what does that say about your riding?

9 - "Ask, Tell, Demand" is often used as an excuse for abusive behavior. So is, "Make the right choice easy and the wrong choice hard."

10 - Many "horse sports" are human sports and many riding lessons are counterproductive to understanding horses.

I've taken heat for all of those. PS: A horse who knows his way home and is happy to go home is not a "barn sour" horse, IMHO. Barn sour refers to a horse who resists leaving home, or who will try to take over and race home.


----------



## hobbyh (Jul 22, 2020)

"We should accept non-compliance from a horse."
Horses are not machines and never will be; they will never be 100% compliant. However, most people train for the most compliant horse possible, stating that we should never accept when a horse says, "no." Actually, a horse that says "no" can be safer than one that always says "yes." Horses know. There is a reason that there is a saying: "when in doubt, let your horse do the thinking." I asked my horse to cross a meadow (one that we never been to before), but she said "no" through balking. Me, being the "boss", booted her forward. Little did I know that the "meadow" was actually a marshland, completely wet. She sank in the mud chest-high and got stuck almost immediately. I sank and got stuck too. We were out in the middle of nowhere with no cell service. Bad situation. It took us a while to get out and we were both tired. Long story short, I should have listened to her telling me "no." My mistake, but I learned from it. The next time, when I asked her to cross a creek, she said "no". I dismounted and checked the footing. It was quick-mud, like that "meadow." Good horse. Self-preservation is a good thing.

(Of course, "no" should not be the horse trying to kick your head off or take advantage of you.)


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

My unpopular opinion: I don't like rope halters.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

The kindest thing you can do for a horse is train it well.


I don't understand people who keep a horse as an untrained pasture pet just because they never got around to saddle breaking it. I'm not talking about injured or retired horses here. Life happens. If suddenly you can't care for that 7 year old barely halter broke horse, where do you think it's going? 

On the other hand, one of my horses is a 20 year old grade gelding with arthritis. He's utterly safe and trustworthy with kids. I plan to keep him for the rest of his life, but if I ever had to sell, I'd have people lined up to buy him. He's nothing special on paper, but his training almost guarantees him a good life.


----------



## hobbyh (Jul 22, 2020)

"Backyard breeders are selfish."
There is no good reason for a backyard-breeder to breed. There are literally thousands of good horses without homes and going to slaughter. You do not need to breed your unknown breed, grade, or questionable-lineaged mare. The reasons that I have heard are selfish. "I want the experience." You can buy a foal or untouched horse. You do not need to put your mare at risk for the "experience." "I want the money from the foal." Pumping out sub-par foals by an okay-stallion out of an okay-mare is not a good source of income. Sure, the foal may be decent and do well in competitions, but there are many good-quality horses out there and your "just okay" foal is not one of them.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

mkmurphy81 said:


> The kindest thing you can do for a horse is train it well.
> 
> 
> I don't understand people who keep a horse as an untrained pasture pet just because they never got around to saddle breaking it. I'm not talking about injured or retired horses here. Life happens. If suddenly you can't care for that 7 year old barely halter broke horse, where do you think it's going?
> ...


Well, there are other sides to this one, although in theory I completely agree. My mare, now nine, was picked up from the SPCA as a filly by my friend who intended to train her for her niece. Well, my friend has a rare bone condition and she got bucked off a different horse, broke her spine, and once recovered decided to follow her doctor's advice and stay off horses. Now she's got a halter broke filly in a 30 acre pasture with other horses (and cows and sheep and goats). The filly is grade, plain brown, small, untrained -- this isn't a saleable horse. What to do with her other than send to the auction to be sold by weight? That was the puzzle until she hit on the idea of giving her to me. 

Then there's my free pony, out of somebody's pasture where she was gathering moss -- also quite pretty, middleaged, and apparently unbroken. When I got her I thought your thought -- I have to put some training into her so in case something happens to me she'll be saleable. Guess what? She did NOT want to be trained. This pony was thoroughly ruined by someone early on, and it would take a genius trainer to bring her back from that. And it would take, yes, years of exquisitely patient work. There are horses like that. I have one. She is a pasture companion pony, and that is all she can muster herself for. 

So, like I said, in theory yes, in practice, not so simple.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

mkmurphy81 said:


> The kindest thing you can do for a horse is train it well.
> 
> 
> I don't understand people who keep a horse as an untrained pasture pet just because they never got around to saddle breaking it. I'm not talking about injured or retired horses here. Life happens. If suddenly you can't care for that 7 year old barely halter broke horse, where do you think it's going?
> ...


Agreed. Same goes for dogs and birds (parrots mainly). With any animal, the best you could ever do for them is set them up to do good in the *human* world. Could very well save their life later on.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Avna said:


> Well, there are other sides to this one, although in theory I completely agree. My mare, now nine, was picked up from the SPCA as a filly by my friend who intended to train her for her niece. Well, my friend has a rare bone condition and she got bucked off a different horse, broke her spine, and once recovered decided to follow her doctor's advice and stay off horses. Now she's got a halter broke filly in a 30 acre pasture with other horses (and cows and sheep and goats). The filly is grade, plain brown, small, untrained -- this isn't a saleable horse. What to do with her other than send to the auction to be sold by weight? That was the puzzle until she hit on the idea of giving her to me.
> 
> Then there's my free pony, out of somebody's pasture where she was gathering moss -- also quite pretty, middleaged, and apparently unbroken. When I got her I thought your thought -- I have to put some training into her so in case something happens to me she'll be saleable. Guess what? She did NOT want to be trained. This pony was thoroughly ruined by someone early on, and it would take a genius trainer to bring her back from that. And it would take, yes, years of exquisitely patient work. There are horses like that. I have one. She is a pasture companion pony, and that is all she can muster herself for.
> 
> So, like I said, in theory yes, in practice, not so simple.



Neither of your horses were the ones I had in mind. I've read your story, and I think you've done wonderful things for your horses. For Brooke's former owner, having a broken spine isn't the same thing as "never got around to" training. Pippa, as you said, was ruined by someone a long time ago. I'm thinking of the new horse owners who buy a baby for the cuteness, realize they can't handle it, and leave the horse untouched for years.


----------



## hobbyh (Jul 22, 2020)

"Foals do not need to be imprinted."
It is good to work with foals and teach them young, but they do not need to be imprinted, especially by the inexperienced. Let the mother and the baby bond; let what has been naturally happening since the beginning of the horse happen. Inexperienced people read these imprinting articles about making the horse "like people" and "easier to handle before it gets big" and try it. They usually do it incorrectly and overstimulate the baby and/or ruin the bonding process between the mare and foal. When that happens, they blame the mare for rejecting the foal. If you must imprint the horse otherwise it will become too hard to handle when it is older, then you have no business with horses, breeding, and imprinting. The horse is the best teacher of the horse. Some of the best horses are the non-imprinted ones left to bond with the mother and put out with other horses to teach them some manners. Imprinting often plays with the feelings ("aww, poor little baby") and causes a lack of discipline. Lack of disciple is the real danger - not the lack of imprinting.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

Okay here we go!  



Riding horses is ethically questionable. They never gave us permission to crawl on top of them and ride around. We ride horses because we enjoy it. Most people mostly look at their own enjoyment and don't consider the perspective of the animal enough. 



Riding with a bit is needless.


Equestrian sports: a lot of horses really hate this. (some of the horses genuinely love it though) 



Horses try to communicate really badly with us but we (often) don't understand. 



Getting your mare together with a stallion you picked is getting her raped. You don't tie up a horse and let her have intercourse with another animal. Animals do have feelings and characters.


Insemination: okay but too bad horses can't enjoy some free ahem... They would benefit from it


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

oh yeah I have some more : 

Horses are entitled to their opinions. Some of them really don't like their jobs (we created for them btw...) and don't want to be ridden. We need to leave these horses alone and certainly not breed them. 

Breeding horses for color is not that smart, you should breed them for character and health 

A lot of colors and breeding practices are bad. There's a reason mother nature made horses look the way they look. If you alter too much it goes wrong. 

I have seen a lot of so called equestrians with years of experience that handle their horses like crap. If your own horse doesn't even like you I for sure don't trust you. Sorry not sorry. 

If my friend her horse dislikes someone there must be a good reason and I am suspicious about that person too even if he/she seems so nice


dressage is boring and english saddles are mismade. Why would you make tack that makes it more difficult for the rider? 



Riding schools are living hell for most horses. They must be bored out of their minds. A sad existence for most (there are exceptions)


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Another one "Your horse doesn't have to be outside so much". " Most of the day they just stand around anyway, so they don't really have to be outside"


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

Aprilswissmiss said:


> Keeping horses in a stall for most of the day doesn't make them safer or happier in most situations. Usually, the opposite is true.
> 
> I was reminded of this today when my boss was talking about a barn fire that happened recently where horses were almost trapped inside if they weren't let out on time. On the same day a few miles away, a giant tent held up by thick metal poles began collapsing onto show ground stalls while horses were inside them during a thunder storm. My boss's horse was safely removed from the tent but then got a nasty bite wound on his face from having to share a trailer with a stranger's horse during their emergency escape.



right! Keeping horses in a stall is unethical and it goes against all natural instincts. Please let a horse be a horse... If your horse is hurt and needs to stand still I can understand, but otherwise... No. Just no.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

@bsms 5,8.9 YES! (some) English riders... what's up with letting the horse curl it's head so extreme and pull on the reins? That's not natural. I also don't understand that if a horse free jumps he extends his neck and head but if a human is on top they pull back the head?? It looks painfull and irritating for the horse. Also I am not entirely sure if it is needed to jump with horses...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I think it is good to distinguish between a preference and an opinion. I dislike riding in western saddles but I do not think they are _wrong_. I think they are wrong _for me_. I'd also like to gently suggest that, while horses have their opinions, and no one likes to be forced to do anything, human beings themselves are daily obliged to do things they would prefer not to. Theologically, that is called "The Fall". We earn our bread by the sweat of our brow and so do horses. I can't think there is something inherently wrong with it. Of course it is wrong to make it any harder than it must be. Everything we do has a consequence. Everything. So it behooves us to be aware of that and to treat all with as much attention and compassion as we can bring to bear. That is going to vary.

Domestic mammals virtually never get to pick their mates. That is in fact the earliest and most persistent sign of domestication -- controlled breeding. You aren't going to get away from that if you keep any kind of animal at all. From my limited observation of horse breeding, the majority of effort is to catch the mare when she is receptive, as it is both dangerous and futile to do otherwise. So your idea of horse rape is erroneous.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Avna said:


> I'd also like to gently suggest that, while horses have their opinions, and no one likes to be forced to do anything, human beings themselves are daily obliged to do things they would prefer not to. Theologically, that is called "The Fall". We earn our bread by the sweat of our brow and so do horses.



I agree with this. Once I had an instructor, who was a well respected professional, voice his thoughts on horses being worked. He said that people work 8 hour days (if they're lucky!) and asking a horse to work for 1 is not abuse or wrong or inhumane. 



It really does put it into perspective that, for example, my horses get to goof off all day doing their own thing. I however, am going to work, cleaning their stalls (do you really have to pee that much!?), getting hay out of the fields and putting it into the lofts (why is it always on the hottest day of the year?!), doing household chores and errands (I absolutely HATE driving around and shopping!). So after all that, I want to saddle up my horse that's loafed around all day and go for a ride--that is perfectly acceptable. 



Also, I wonder, if riding was no longer considered humane, what would happen to horses? They are expensive to keep and care for. They are hard work. What would their future look like?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Some of mine:

Almost everyone handles jump refusals totally incorrectly.

Leading a horse with a hand right under the chin is a bad practice (unless the horse is a biter), and most people should learn how to do it right (and teach the horse to be led correctly). If you can't lead your horse on a slack line, you both need to go back to school on that.

If a horse wants to avoid a "spooky" area, I turn them before we get there, and then gradually work back towards that place once we've both calmed down. Instead of expecting them to "suck it up" and push them into it. Most big spooks can be avoided by this kind of awareness.

Horses learn not to make mistakes by being allowed to make them, and being shown the correct alternative. Constantly micromanaging a horse to prevent them from making an error is less productive during schooling.

Sometimes you have to "let them win" to get somewhere in training.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I have SOME issue with the, "My horses gets to loaf 23 hours a day, now it is MY turn" approach. If MY TURN means something within reason to the horse, I'm fine with it. Bandit isn't thrilled going out on solo trail rides...but he doesn't hate it either. And there are things I can do to make it more enjoyable to him. That is important. He shouldn't HATE being ridden.

Too often, the loaf/my time thing turns into "I get to do ANYTHING I want during my hour" - such as insisting the horse canter in circles for 45 minutes while I work "on my riding". As a life long jogger who has jogged on 1/4 mile tracks at times...as much as I enjoy running, doing circles for 30 minutes on a track is hard on my joints and sucks the enthusiasm out of me.

I rode Bandit in our little arena yesterday. We did do some cantering. And some trotting. And some walking. And he was cheerful about it, but I mixed things up and - because my little arena has some grass growing - made some stops so he could eat for a minute. That was all it took for him to finish the ride acting cheerful. And it was 90 degrees out.

The key is learning your horse and learning how to make "his job" be something acceptable to him. Maybe not pure unending FUN, but acceptable. It is NOT acceptable to me to say, "_He's had 23 hours to loaf, now I can do anything I want during my hour and he can suck it up!_" And I've met people who felt exactly that way!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh, also, a lot of people haven't caught up on the current science on this stuff, but...

There's nothing wrong with riding a horse right after they've eaten.
There's nothing wrong with letting a horse drink all they want before, during, and right after a ride.
Horses actually do better with being given hard feed at totally random times than they do with a consistent schedule (though scheduled feeding is often necessary out of practicality).

And not a science one, but an observation of horses themselves: 24/hour turnout is preferred by lots of horses, but some really really really love coming in and hanging out in their stalls!! So nothing wrong with either as long as they still get lots of regular turnout.


----------



## hobbyh (Jul 22, 2020)

SteadyOn said:


> There's nothing wrong with riding a horse right after they've eaten.


The scientists don't know what's going on. lol Now they are saying that you are supposed to feed before riding. They say that riding on an empty/low stomach causes GI issues.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

My unpopular opinion is that you don't always need to soak hay pellets or cubes. 

It depends on how your horse handles them, but I've not many who can't manage them dry. And some horses, not many, may do better with them dry if they have certain health conditions.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

hobbyh said:


> The scientists don't know what's going on. lol Now they are saying that you are supposed to feed before riding. They say that riding on an empty/low stomach causes GI issues.


A lot of people say hay before riding is necessary, but they avoid hard feeds before riding. I ride right after either/both. If the horse I'm riding hasn't been fed in a bit, I toss them a bit of hay to snack on while I get them ready, and make sure they have a chance to have a drink, too.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Ooo, ooo, I have even more! I like this thread.

I think most minor wounds should be more or less ignored. Look at them, check on them, but don't put any stuff on them unless they're at risk for infection. Often what we apply is worse than doing nothing. Horses have incredibly forgiving skin that heals AMAZINGLY without intervention from us.

MTG can't possibly actually promote faster hair growth. Literally nothing that you put on topically can.

I think magnet therapy is total bunk. The "magnet sheets" you can buy for horses with the little round magnets stitched into them are some of the most sad, hilarious, ridiculous scams I've ever seen.

"Negative ion therapy" is bunk.

Back on Track and other "ceramic-infused" fabrics are probably bunk to a degree, but I'm more inclined to believe they do _something_ than the magnet sheets. Just not sure how useful it actually is.

The EQU-stream bands have zero scientific backing and their website is the scammiest scam scam thing I've ever seen.

And on that general note, I wish there was probably testing and regulation of all these "miracle" products on the equine market. As the daughter of a veterinarian, and a lifelong fan of James "the Amazing" Randi, pseudoscience makes me FURIOUS. Horses are expensive enough without con artists out there duping people into spending more money on snake oil.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

SteadyOn said:


> I think magnet therapy is total bunk. The "magnet sheets" you can buy for horses with the little round magnets stitched into them are some of the most sad, hilarious, ridiculous scams I've ever seen.


I have a friend who is an equine alternative medicine practitioner. Essential oils, Applied Kinesiology, energy, aromatherapy, ect. Very must in the psuedoscience realm. I used to have her work on my horses when we were at the same barn because she also did massage, so I paid for the massage and anything else she did was whatever. 

One time she was doing this thing with magnets and showing me how it worked. It was something about how when the magnet was over a certain point of the body, it would move away from the skin. She has this magnet on a piece of tape and has it on my horse. She points out to me how it's laying flat again the skin at the one point, then moves the magnet a inch or so (AGAINST the hair), then points out how now the magnet has moved away from the skin so this means it's a problem spot. 

Hm, maybe it's because you moved the magnet against the flow of the hair and that's why it stood up, not because there's some mystical ion imbalance somewhere.






So, yeah. My unpopular opinion. People waste their money on all these alternative practices, supplements, and unproven products in an attempt to fix whatever problems they are having with their horse. Except, it's not going to fix it. They just need to become better riders. Can you imagine how many lessons or schooling rides a person could buy for the cost of on of those appointments or products? It adds up.

In the same vein. If your horse is sore or lame, don't call the chiropractor or bodyworker first. Call the vet. Otherwise, at best, the chiro tells you that your horse is hurting and needs a vet so you've just wasted your money on an extra appointment and delayed treatment. At worst, the chiro tells you they can fix it and the horse is never seen by a vet, never gets images done, is never flexed or blocked and you never find out what the actual problem is, until it gets worse.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

ApuetsoT said:


> I have a friend who is an equine alternative medicine practitioner. Essential oils, Applied Kinesiology, energy, aromatherapy, ect. Very must in the psuedoscience realm. I used to have her work on my horses when we were at the same barn because she also did massage, so I paid for the massage and anything else she did was whatever.
> 
> One time she was doing this thing with magnets and showing me how it worked. It was something about how when the magnet was over a certain point of the body, it would move away from the skin. She has this magnet on a piece of tape and has it on my horse. She points out to me how it's laying flat again the skin at the one point, then moves the magnet a inch or so (AGAINST the hair), then points out how now the magnet has moved away from the skin so this means it's a problem spot.
> 
> ...


When we first got Remi I was using my metal detector in her pasture and just for fun metal detected horse. I was amazed how much metal was in her belly! I'm still trying to figure out how it got there.
Magnets, what would concern me is I think if it's strong enough could cause an internal puncture damage?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

My unpopular opinion. Not all horses are meant to be gentle saddle horses. There's lots of breeding going on and just like humans sometimes the genetics gets wonky and that horse might be dangerous. Sad, but there it is.

Even lower income people that can't afford the pricey stall, and newest tack can be great horse owners. I've had friends that struggled with an old pickup truck, cheap food and thrift store clothes to pay for quality hay and a safe stall. They love their horse and never take it for granted.


----------



## horseyboys (Jul 9, 2019)

Unpopular opinion: Crops and whips should only be used by advanced riders and trainers should discourage their incorrect uses.

Now don't get me wrong, I'm not completely against those things. They are a great tool if used correctly. By correct use I mean not using them to hit the horse or scare them, but to give them a little signal. For example tapping the horse lightly with a crop to say ,,Hey, listen to my leg!'' or raising and lowering the whip when lunging your horse to let them know it's time to change the gait.
What I don't like is little girls carelessly swinging their sparkling pink crops and trainers encouraging this behaviour. I've seen many group lessons and the kids(adults too) quite literally abuse the horses. I'm talking about slapping sounds that can be heard at the other end of the arena. The trainers always justify this behaviour by saying things like ''Have you seen how roughly horses play with each other?'' or ''Well you can't let a horse do whatever it wants.'' If you have to hit your horse to make them listen to you... buddy, the problem is you not the horse...

I don't let any of my students do that and don't allow beginners to even use crops.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

horseyboys said:


> Unpopular opinion: Crops and whips should only be used by advanced riders and trainers should discourage their incorrect uses.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I'm not completely against those things. They are a great tool if used correctly. By correct use I mean not using them to hit the horse or scare them, but to give them a little signal. For example tapping the horse lightly with a crop to say ,,Hey, listen to my leg!'' or raising and lowering the whip when lunging your horse to let them know it's time to change the gait.
> What I don't like is little girls carelessly swinging their sparkling pink crops and trainers encouraging this behaviour. I've seen many group lessons and the kids(adults too) quite literally abuse the horses. I'm talking about slapping sounds that can be heard at the other end of the arena. The trainers always justify this behaviour by saying things like ''Have you seen how roughly horses play with each other?'' or ''Well you can't let a horse do whatever it wants.'' If you have to hit your horse to make them listen to you... buddy, the problem is you not the horse...
> ...


This could apply to spurs as well. They are a communication tool not a disciplinary method


----------



## horseyboys (Jul 9, 2019)

Blue said:


> This could apply to spurs as well. They are a communication tool not a disciplinary method


Yes, I agree.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Unpopular opinions: 

1. Your training method will not work for every horse on the planet

The best trainers are able to adapt their method according to the horse's needs. Some horses need that no-nonsense treatment, others need a compromise. Natural horsemanship (the method) doesn't work for everyone, but doing groundwork unsaddled and playing around with liberty generally helps horses who are hard-headed and resistant to human direction. But then again, sometimes it doesn't. Training is knowing the horse, knowing what it needs, and knowing how to give it to them. 

2. Horses generally don't care that the bit is in their mouth. 

I say generally because there are plenty of horses with issues (such as my mare) who can't use bits. But horses who've been PROPERLY trained with a bit and have been properly fitted with one usually don't have a problem. Then again, bitless is just fine. There's no moral distinction between the two (excluding some torture tools like spiked bike chains and mess like that). I've seen some pretty terrible, violent looking hackamores as well as bits. It's about how the horse and rider function with the bit or hackamore, not about the specific equipment used. 

3. Horses don't think like humans

Lots of young/beginner riders tend to assign a certain emotion or motive to their horses when in fact, the horses are just being horses. Their mental capacity just isn't the same as a human. They don't communicate the same way, their brains don't work the same way, so don't try to humanize them. It's much easier to understand your horse when you accept that they are indeed a horse and will always be and act like a horse. That being said, I don't think there's anything wrong with talking to your horse, because when you do, you're expressing your feelings through body language and tone of voice. That's what the horse understands. How you carry yourself speaks more to your horse than any sentence you can speak.


----------



## Galloping Bay (Apr 3, 2016)

I disagree with those who believe that a bit is needed to be able to ride or have full control over a horse. A horse can be ridden in a bitless bridle without any problem! 
P.S:I'm not against those who ride in a bit, just those who believe it's the only way!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Hmm, I skimmed all 5 pages so far but excuse me if I repeat some. Here are some unpopular opinions I have at the moment:

-This one has been said, but I agree - Most horses don't need to be stalled. 
Funnily enough, I only realized this after seeing huge pastures of horses in Iceland with no stalls in sight. (Stalling with just some turnout breaks is the norm in my area.) Now, I am happy to be at a barn with 24/7 turnout and *gasp* no real stalls in sight (plenty of trees for windbreak and run-ins for shelter).

-Horses should be allowed to think for themselves, and develop their own personality. 
I prefer mares and ponies for a reason...just saying. Someone clearly tried to beat the personality out of my 6yo and I'm gently bringing it back out. We work on learning *together*. Yes, I make the decisions at the end of the day, but I let her figure out why and always, always consider her wants and needs.

-Hand-feeding treats is fine, and my pony looking for more is fine. 
(As long as it doesn't turn into biting.) I think it's adorable when she nudges and licks at me. The only reason I'd adapt this is if she starts biting, but I doubt I'd ever stop completely. I know this one is extremely unpopular.

And probably many more...


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

IRideaHippogriff said:


> -Hand-feeding treats is fine, and my pony looking for more is fine.
> (As long as it doesn't turn into biting.) I think it's adorable when she nudges and licks at me. The only reason I'd adapt this is if she starts biting, but I doubt I'd ever stop completely. I know this one is extremely unpopular.
> 
> And probably many more...


I agree. I have a friend who rides a mule. Sweetest thing in the world. Friend taught her to stand still while mounting and for years when she would stand still she'd get a treat, then they would ride on. After years she still insists on her treat. We stopped for a potty break and friend mounted back up. Mule bent her head around and wiggled her lips waiting. It really was adorable. I asked friend if she would ride on without her treat and she said yes she would if prompted, but they'd been together for something like 20 years and there was no reason to stop the ritual. It was their little secret.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

IRideaHippogriff said:


> -Hand-feeding treats is fine, and my pony looking for more is fine.
> (As long as it doesn't turn into biting.) I think it's adorable when she nudges and licks at me. The only reason I'd adapt this is if she starts biting, but I doubt I'd ever stop completely. I know this one is extremely unpopular.


Yes, this! I have actually taught my lease horse to "ask" for treats by wiggling her lips against my hand. It's very very cute, but also serve the purpose of getting her to ask gently. She used to get grabby because she just didn't have any structure for requesting a treat.

If anyone wants to learn how to teach this: put a treat in your hand and close your fist. Hold it out, palm down. When the horse does the slightest lip wiggle against your hand to feel for it, turn your hand over and open it to feed the treat. And you can "refine" the lip wiggle with practice.

I also think that hand feeding treats is extremely useful for training, and that there is absolutely nothing wrong with bribery, at times!


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

hobbyh said:


> What unpopular opinions do you hold and why?
> I like to keep an open mind and see from different perspectives.
> To break the ice, I will go first.
> 
> ...




I'm partial to buckskins. If I see a buckskin with good conformation I'd be real tempted to buy--after a rigorous exam and health check, of course. So...in the case of buckskins (or grullas) color gets my attention first.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Oo, I have yet another one. I let my lease horse rub her face on me to scratch herself. I wouldn't do this with every horse, for sure, but she isn't pushy about it. She's also a very shut down, not very affectionate horse, typically, so I like her engaging in some contact like that. I don't want to discourage her by pushing her away -- as long as she isn't being a jerk!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Rancher6 said:


> I'm partial to buckskins. If I see a buckskin with good conformation I'd be real tempted to buy--after a rigorous exam and health check, of course. So...in the case of buckskins (or grullas) color gets my attention first.


Also guilty of secret buckskin love. But a good grulla's even better.


----------



## timeywimey (Aug 9, 2020)

mkmurphy81 said:


> The kindest thing you can do for a horse is train it well.
> 
> 
> I don't understand people who keep a horse as an untrained pasture pet just because they never got around to saddle breaking it. I'm not talking about injured or retired horses here. Life happens. If suddenly you can't care for that 7 year old barely halter broke horse, where do you think it's going?


That’s how I’m currently riding a purebred Egyptian Arabian with amazing breeding and getting paid more than it would cost me to board and support a horse of my own. Lady bought the “gorgeous” horse to accessorize her expensive home. He was halter trained but that was it. She died 4 years later, adult daughter wants to learn to ride but horse was 100% untrained. 

So I am getting paid to train and ride this beauty. Hard work but he’s a smart boy who does want to please and his gaits are silk. Been working with him 2 years, daughter has learned fast so she should be able to ride him by the end of the year after I move away.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Not being a fan of that famous trainer from Down Under who's hung up on "respect."


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

charrorider said:


> Not being a fan of that famous trainer from Down Under who's hung up on "respect."


Same.  Though I'm a big fan of the one who has infinite patience for just hanging out and relaxing with them instead!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Liking a horse just because it's pretty vs conformation.

To me, good conformation IS what makes it pretty. Most of the time when I think a horse is not that pretty, it's because it's not put together very nicely. There is no VS for me. I'm not talking about one or two conformation flaws that are small. Most horses are not perfect. I've never understood that remark.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Liking a horse just because it's pretty vs conformation.
> 
> To me, good conformation IS what makes it pretty. Most of the time when I think a horse is not that pretty, it's because it's not put together very nicely. There is no VS for me. I'm not talking about one or two conformation flaws that are small. Most horses are not perfect. I've never understood that remark.


Most of the people who think pretty is different than good conformation don't know how to judge conformation, so they just look at the color and the fluffy mane and tail. 

To me, good conformation is exactly the same as pretty.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I have another one. Not minding that my horse starts to move as soon as my seat hits the saddle.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

charrorider said:


> I have another one. Not minding that my horse starts to move as soon as my seat hits the saddle.


This one is highly dependent on either having a short horse and long legs, or being very athletic. If you are stiff, overweight, short, fragile, or have a very tall horse, one who gets anxious and dances in circles, or one who deeply resents you plopping unbalanced into the saddle, you might feel a bit different. 

As per @egrogan's post in her journal about the hotshot endurance riders who would never get off their amped-up horses because they'd never be able to get back on them.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh, I have a REALLY unpopular one ... I just got tongue lashed on the book of faces for expressing it: tall horses are pointless. Unless you are racing distances under say 5 miles, there is no legitimate reason to ride anything over 15.2 that I've ever heard. A tall person looks just as good on a medium-sized horse as a tall one (example: Denny Emerson), and if you are extra-heavy, you need a stocky horse, not a tall one.


----------

